# LOOK 555 headtube holes



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I have this thing going on where my head tube has these 2 small holes drilled into each side. I called the shop I bought the bike from and they asked that I send photos.
Chas or anybody, any ideas??


>>Here are the photos that I was asked to send regarding my LOOK 555 and the 
mysterious holes in the head tube.

The Cycle Loft in Burlington MA did the build and they are the ones who pointed 
the holes out to me.
They covered them with tape. They are located just about at the 3 and 9 O'clock 
positions . That is half way around the head tube when looking at from the 
front. They have no clue why or what they are. They are about 1/16 in diameter.
I didn't notice them until they pointed out. The frame stayed in the box until I 
brought it in for the build.

I am uncertain as to what to do at this point. Riding season is here. I love the 
bike and the build, but I have holes in my head..tube. It can't be right.


View attachment 125184


View attachment 125185


View attachment 125186


View attachment 125187


----------



## gmarsden (Sep 20, 2006)

They are screw holes for the plastic cable guides that should have come on your frame.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey GM,

That is my hope. Though the shop I bought it from didn't think this model had those guides.
I will keep you posted.

covrc


----------



## gmarsden (Sep 20, 2006)

I have the exact same bike, it came with the guides.

GM


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

The 555 has guides. You can see them if you go to Looks Site and zoom in on the 555 head tube.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

And those guides are invaluable as they will prevent cable rub on your frame. I'm not exactly sure, but from your third picture it looks like you may have some rub already.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Like this I would say....


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

covrc said:


> Hey GM,
> 
> That is my hope. Though the shop I bought it from didn't think this model had those guides.
> I will keep you posted.
> ...


Sounds like a bad case on incompetence. For a shop that carries and sells Looks and can't tell that your frame has holes for the cable guides is pretty lame in my opinion. Find a new shop...


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*Head Tube Holes*

I would never paint an entire LBS with such a broad brush. One guy not knowing what the giude holes were is no reason to disregard a long standing and pleasant relationship. 

Mistakes happen and everyone doesn't know everything. I bet there was an instance where this has applied to you too. 

So, I offer a little grace for an oversight that I can share with the LBS and am thankful for the knowledge that people here share.

But thanks for replying.

covrc


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Sounds like a bad case on incompetence. For a shop that carries and sells Looks and can't tell that your frame has holes for the cable guides is pretty lame in my opinion. Find a new shop...


OP does not state the place where he purchased the frame is a Look dealer. Maybe they were not.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

covrc said:


> I would never paint an entire LBS with such a broad brush. One guy not knowing what the giude holes were is no reason to disregard a long standing and pleasant relationship.
> 
> Mistakes happen and everyone doesn't know everything. I bet there was an instance where this has applied to you too.
> 
> ...


Actually if your satisfied with the shop and their job performance that's all that's important, not the opinion of some random third party. That said, the fact that you posted the issue makes me think otherwise. And yes in the many years I did work in a shop from high school through grad school I did make plenty of mistakes but I would never have just covered up some mystery holes in a head tube without due diligence. Having been to that very shop and seen LOOKS for sale how hard would it have been to look at another frame before covering them up? Perhaps I'm too demanding a customer but I still wouldn't let that wrench anywhere near my bikes but hey that's just me...


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

nickb4 said:


> OP does not state the place where he purchased the frame is a Look dealer. Maybe they were not.


Perhaps. But the shop that did do the build is or was at one time a Look dealer. Saw them on my last trip up to Boston.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

R2000,

You are right, they were a LOOK dealer til recently. I have been to many of the local shops and I find Cycle Loft to be the best balance of size, attention and welcomeness. 

That:s why I tried to show some grace. 

Safe Riding All.

covrc


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

covrc said:


> R2000,
> 
> You are right, they were a LOOK dealer til recently. I have been to many of the local shops and I find Cycle Loft to be the best balance of size, attention and welcomeness.
> 
> ...


Yes the shop is nice, I liked it. But the fact that the finish on your frame was damaged by their error is still an issue. I guess what would truely be the last straw is how they take care of you. Have they offered to get you new guides? touch up the marred finish? Let's hope they earn the loyalty and grace you've provided them. IME it's the shops who admit their mistakes upfront and take care of it without having to ask that earn my buisness. Any updates?


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey R2000,

LOOK is sending out some guides. I will ask Cycle Loft to install. As for the finish being marred, I think a simple buffing will removed them. The digital camera artifact and sharpening used to emphasize the holes also magnified the finish.

On a customer service not regarding these guys and LOOK. I have been using LOOK pedals for a long time. Cycle Loft has replaced my Keo Carbons twice now. In both instances the pin that holds the platform together, on the Right pedal, on the outside half, had failed. Not good as a quality control issue for LOOK, but in both instances, the pedals were swapped right out. Cycle Loft tries very hard to be a fair shop and succeeds. 

Covrc


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Glad to hear LOOK stepped up to the plate, they are known for their great service. The install should be super easy, I doubt you'd need to take it in unless you just want them to do it.


----------

